# Burlington Police bodycam release follows excessive force lawsuits



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Two federal lawsuits were filed Thursday against the Burlington Police Department claiming excessive force, prompting the department to commit to releasing body cam footage of both incidents, which until now they had kept from public view.

The lawsuits stem from separate incidents, which occurred within a two-day stretch last September at Burlington bars, that led to calls to police. One of the incidents led to an officer's suspension without pay for an undisclosed period of time.

Charges related to the incidents have been dropped against all four plaintiffs in the two cases.

Burlington Police Chief Brandon del Pozo said Thursday evening that he planned to hold a press conference Friday to discuss the lawsuits and the department's response. He said he also intends at the press conference to release body cam footage of both incidents.

The lawsuits are both filed by the firm Chadwick and Spensley, which has offices in Brattleboro, Pittsford and Randolph. Attorney Evan Chadwick brought one of the cases, while his firm's partner, Robb Spensley, filed the other.

Neither attorney could be reached by phone Thursday evening. Attempts to reach the plaintiffs via social media were unsuccessful. Del Pozo said the officers involved were unlikely to comment on open litigation.


----------

